# Lounge > Sports >  >  2021 NFL Playoffs

## DanielBlueSky

Anyone watching or have Super Bowl predictions?

----------


## CeltAngel

Bengals to win it all because the gay in me is having problems dealing with my attraction to Joe Burrow.  :: 

That and Tiger stripes are VERY pretty.

EDIT: Okay, that response was true, but flavoured a little by beer....

I actually have a nerdish interest in American Football that tends to surprise people. These people often aren't aware I was a keen little athlete as a child or that I got to know the sport well because my brother got into it.

After today's games, the Bengals and the 49ers are through to their respective championship games, but I think that both look very vulnerable.

I have this sneaky feeling that the winner of the Bills and Chiefs will go on to be the AFC representative in the big game and that Old Man Brady and his Buccaneers (I think he may be the only active player who is actually older than me now.  :: ) will take down the Rams (why did I originally write Eagles?  :: ), then the 49ers.

My thought is that the Bills turn over the Chiefs and that they go on to lose their fifth Superb Owl against the Bucs. So, in short.... Brady wins again.

I am very much pulling for the Bengals though. I adopted them years ago because I happen to like Tigers. I thought it was very cool that they got Joe Burrow because I watched him win the College Football Championship with LSU and it made me question my sexuality.... also, he's really, REALLY good at football.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Cool.

Did you know former Browns coach Paul Brown helped form the Bengals.  And the Browns are named after him 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Brown


Yes it is strange as hell seeing athletes born in the same year I graduated high school  ::D:

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, looks like I was wrong. Bucs blew it against the Rams. I know Brady is not what he used to be, but I honestly felt like the Rams would blow it like they usually do. Nice to see Stafford having a chance to succeed at a franchise that isn't a circus.

Yes, I did! Paul's son, Mike, is the Bengals owner.... and the Ravens are the original Browns.... So basically everyone in the AFC North is kinda-sorta the Browns except for the Steelers; whom everyone hates.  :: 

I've followed the sport, on and off, for a long time. To give you an idea, CBS analyst, Boomer Esiason, was the Bengals QB when I picked them up. I have followed them through Boomer, David Klingler, Jeff Blake, Akili Smith, Carson Palmer, Andy Dalton and now, Joe Burrow (yes, there have been others but I thought I'd keep it to the highlights and lowlights). It's been a long, unsuccessful ride....

I find at this age I'm starting to relate more to coaches than players.  ::

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Top 10 greatest games I ever watched.  Bills and Chiefs tonight.

Rams now I'll pull for I guess.  Who originated in Cleveland as well lol

----------


## CeltAngel

That they did!  :: 

Didn't get to see anything this weekend as my new internet doesn't get connected for another three days. I'm running stuff off mobile tethering w/ extremely limited credit, so I can't exactly stream right now.  ::(: 

I did hear that it was apparently a ripper of a game. Shame the current OT rules don't necessarily grant a "right of response", but it is what is, I guess.

I'm optimistic for the Bengals to win the AFC Championship Game, but I feel like they caught a stretch of good fortune (it was about time!) and are maybe a little under developed. I think they're maybe a year or two out from being a true contender. Going into this game, I'm hopeful they can beat the Chiefs, but I'm not expecting victory. In truth, this season has already been a MAJOR success and anything else on top of this is gravy. As long as the Bengals don't get walloped and the offensive line doesn't get Burrow killed, I'm pretty happy with whatever happens.  :: 

The other game? Well, I'm pretty neutral on that one. I will say that I'd like the Rams to win just because I don't think anyone wants to see another Chiefs v 49ers Superb Owl.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

A Super Bowl 23 rematch would kinda be cool.  Although Id be shocked to see it

----------


## CeltAngel

XXIII AND XVI!

Both times the Bengals have made it, they lost to the 49ers. It'd be pretty cool to get some vengeance for that.  :: 

But yeah, things do point strongly in the direction of Chiefs v Rams.

----------


## Lucid

I admit I'm a cowboys fan...don't judge me lol.

Chiefs have to be favorites right now.Defense is suspect though.

Niners and Rams seem well matched.

I haven't kept up with Cinci.

----------


## CeltAngel

Bengals have got a good young defensive unit that has been getting better as the season has gone on. Offensively, they're explosive, with the Burrow-Chase tandem in the air and Mixon on the ground. The biggest Achilles heel is the flimsy offensive line, which got Burrow sacked NINE times last game. Maybe it's homerism, but I feel like Cincy match up slightly better against KC than the Bills did and stand a good chance at knocking them over, especially if the pass rush can get in Mahomes' face and force him to make bad throws.

In short, the Bengals are better than you might think they are.

For Niners and Rams, I feel like the Niners would be the stronger team, but they're hampered by having Garoppolo at QB. He's just not that good. That weakness at the most pivotal offensive position lifts the Rams into favourites for the game, in my opinion. I will agree though, it is a very evenly balanced match-up when it comes down to it. Both games should be entertaining and close.

----------


## Lucid

> Bengals have got a good young defensive unit that has been getting better as the season has gone on. Offensively, they're explosive, with the Burrow-Chase tandem in the air and Mixon on the ground. The biggest Achilles heel is the flimsy offensive line, which got Burrow sacked NINE times last game. Maybe it's homerism, but I feel like Cincy match up slightly better against KC than the Bills did and stand a good chance at knocking them over, especially if the pass rush can get in Mahomes' face and force him to make bad throws.
> 
> In short, the Bengals are better than you might think they are.
> 
> For Niners and Rams, I feel like the Niners would be the stronger team, but they're hampered by having Garoppolo at QB. He's just not that good. That weakness at the most pivotal offensive position lifts the Rams into favourites for the game, in my opinion. I will agree though, it is a very evenly balanced match-up when it comes down to it. Both games should be entertaining and close.




You know your football!Going to have me looking at last minute injury reports lol.

Bengals do look good.I need to take a closer look at the Bengals and Chiefs O and D lines.Outside of a crazy good game plan by one of the head coaches I agree that qb pressure will decide things.Great quarterbacks can look terrible if roughed up enough. 

I see no way the Rams/Niners come in as favorites against Bengals/Chiefs barring something wild.

Chiefs have to be favorites at this point though.I think the Bills defense was supposed to be good lol.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

This was kinda funny when some people from Cincinnati took offense to Joe's quote about "nothing to do"

https://www.fox19.com/2021/12/22/bur...y-avoid-covid/



I don't think he meant anything/harm by it but some people got insulted.

----------


## CeltAngel

People get insulted/enraged by everything these days.... Or, rather, mass/social media likes to make them think they should be (anger sells!). Most "problems" in the modern world would be solved by turning the TV/computer off or putting down the phone.





More revelant now than ever.

----------


## DanielBlueSky

Journalism is dead

----------


## DanielBlueSky

before this thread gets sidetracked with conspiracy theories,

The bengals have a punchers chance but I think KC is the better team.    I'll go with the Rams.  

Hard for me to devote hours of my life watching it live though

----------


## CeltAngel

Well, since my internet STILL didn't get hooked up I can't watch anyway. All I can do is pray that the good guys win and keep an eye on score updates.  ::

----------


## CeltAngel

I found a way to see the last quarter.... OMG.... I can't believe it!!!!

 :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles:  :sparkles: 

Edit: Feels like time for a bit of shufflin'





And, it might be the Bears, but why not?

----------


## DanielBlueSky

it's nice seeing you happy.

I was gonna suggest to you for superstitious purposes not to watch the big game.  but you got your tv back

----------


## CeltAngel

Thanks.  ::): 

I didn't quite get my TV back, per se, but I did manage to see most of the fourth quarter + OT.

I feel like the game was won when the Bengals defence started to make Mahomes run backward late in the game. When he starts doing that, it's usually a sign that the opposing defence has gotten into his head. Instead of throwing the ball away or backing his arm, he'll zig and zag like he's going to try and cut through them Lamar Jackson-style, but he lacks the speed and agility that enables Jackson to pull that off (Tbh, now that the hits are piling up for Jackson, I'm not sure that even he has that anymore, at least not to quite the same extent he once did).

It's the same thing that happened in last year's Superbowl. That was the exact moment when you knew he was vulnerable and that the Bengals could get the job done. Other than the ominous COIN TOSS, I was confident that the Bengals would win from there. The secondary pulled off a great play on that pick, very Legion of Boom-esque - First guy (Bates) blocks the pass, second one (Bell) swoops on the loose ball. It's all about supporting your teammate.

It's like I said in an earlier post, get in Mahomes' face, he'll short circuit eventually if you press him enough. As it was, when he fumbled on that sack before Butker's field goal, he nearly lost the game in that moment. It's the biggest weakness in his game - he's a great player otherwise, but I feel like there's a little mental fragility with him when the pressure is on. Maybe being paired with Andy Reid isn't the best for him in that respect, given Andy's history of blowing it when the big moment comes.

I didn't see the Rams game, but I guess that was a second thought for me, compared to the Bengals finally making it back to the big game. It's the second Superbowl in a row where the host has made it.... that has to be a first! Gives the Rams a bit of home field advantage, but I feel good about the Bengals chances....

It's the year of the Tiger after all.  ::

----------


## Lucid

Good job Bengals and Rams!....I'm glad I don't gamble lol

----------


## DanielBlueSky

> Thanks. 
> 
> I didn't quite get my TV back, per se, but I did manage to see most of the fourth quarter + OT.
> 
> I feel like the game was won when the Bengals defence started to make Mahomes run backward late in the game. When he starts doing that, it's usually a sign that the opposing defence has gotten into his head. Instead of throwing the ball away or backing his arm, he'll zig and zag like he's going to try and cut through them Lamar Jackson-style, but he lacks the speed and agility that enables Jackson to pull that off (Tbh, now that the hits are piling up for Jackson, I'm not sure that even he has that anymore, at least not to quite the same extent he once did).
> 
> It's the same thing that happened in last year's Superbowl. That was the exact moment when you knew he was vulnerable and that the Bengals could get the job done. Other than the ominous COIN TOSS, I was confident that the Bengals would win from there. The secondary pulled off a great play on that pick, very Legion of Boom-esque - First guy (Bates) blocks the pass, second one (Bell) swoops on the loose ball. It's all about supporting your teammate.
> 
> It's like I said in an earlier post, get in Mahomes' face, he'll short circuit eventually if you press him enough. As it was, when he fumbled on that sack before Butker's field goal, he nearly lost the game in that moment. It's the biggest weakness in his game - he's a great player otherwise, but I feel like there's a little mental fragility with him when the pressure is on. Maybe being paired with Andy Reid isn't the best for him in that respect, given Andy's history of blowing it when the big moment comes.
> ...




Sean McDermott should have listened to you.  All the Bills did was go to prevent defenses against Mahomes

----------


## Ironman

> Good job Bengals and Rams!....I'm glad I don't gamble lol



 
@CeltAngel
 = I can't believe there is another Cardiac Cats fan here!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEY!  

Boomer Esiason even mention Mount Lookout Tavern several times lol.  He was the quarterback the last time they went to the Super Bowl.  I still have the VHS tape from that fateful weekend in January 1989.  It's a bittersweet memory because my mother's mental illness had just landed her in the hospital that previous Christmas and she had just been out earlier in the month.  

There was a longtime anchor in Dayton that did the Ickey Shuffle live on-air since the Bengals won.  She has worked at the station since 1981 and is getting to go to the game - she also grew up here so it's only fitting.

Ickey Woods himself accurately predicted on that channel that the Bengals would beat the Chiefs 27-24 with a last-minute field goal.  Money Mac pulled through lol.

----------


## Ironman

> Good job Bengals and Rams!....I'm glad I don't gamble lol



 
@CeltAngel
 = I can't believe there is another Cardiac Cats fan here!

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEY!  

Boomer Esiason even mention Mount Lookout Tavern several times lol.  He was the quarterback the last time they went to the Super Bowl.  I still have the VHS tape from that fateful weekend in January 1989.  It's a bittersweet memory because my mother's mental illness had just landed her in the hospital that previous Christmas and she had just been out earlier in the month.  I was in the eighth grade....having just had my own first panic attacks and struggling through algebra with a teacher I hated.  I ended up repeating Algebra the next year despite passing the class - big mistake....but then there would have been Geometry.   I have a degree in Computer Science and, to this day, still do not understand how to do a geometric proof.

There was a longtime anchor in Dayton that did the Ickey Shuffle live on-air since the Bengals won.  She has worked at the station since 1981 and is getting to go to the game - she also grew up here so it's only fitting.

Ickey Woods himself accurately predicted on that channel that the Bengals would beat the Chiefs 27-24 with a last-minute field goal.  Money Mac pulled through lol.

----------


## CeltAngel

> @CeltAngel
>  = I can't believe there is another Cardiac Cats fan here!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEY!  
> 
> Boomer Esiason even mention Mount Lookout Tavern several times lol.  He was the quarterback the last time they went to the Super Bowl.  I still have the VHS tape from that fateful weekend in January 1989.  It's a bittersweet memory because my mother's mental illness had just landed her in the hospital that previous Christmas and she had just been out earlier in the month.  I was in the eighth grade....having just had my own first panic attacks and struggling through algebra with a teacher I hated.  I ended up repeating Algebra the next year despite passing the class - big mistake....but then there would have been Geometry.   I have a degree in Computer Science and, to this day, still do not understand how to do a geometric proof.
> 
> There was a longtime anchor in Dayton that did the Ickey Shuffle live on-air since the Bengals won.  She has worked at the station since 1981 and is getting to go to the game - she also grew up here so it's only fitting.
> 
> Ickey Woods himself accurately predicted on that channel that the Bengals would beat the Chiefs 27-24 with a last-minute field goal.  Money Mac pulled through lol.



WHO DEY!!!  ::D: 

Unfortunately (or fortunately?), I wasn't a fan of the Bengals yet when they last went to the Super Bowl. The first game I saw was actually the Giants v Bills Super Bowl - I remember feeling so sorry for poor Scott Norwood. I didn't really understand what I was watching, but it was all very exciting and interesting. My brother and my dad (to a lesser extent) got into American football via TV and dragged me along with them. Until then, I mostly knew soccer and rugby league as far as football went.

I'm sorry to hear about your experiences around that time, it sounds like it was an incredibly hard for you. Hopefully this time around the Bengals can get it right and give you some nice new memories.  ::): 

Ickey picked the result? Maybe if you guys wanna bet, you should listen to him!  ::

----------


## Lucid

I'm kinda rooting for the Bengals. They are long overdue on a Superbowl Championship. Truthfully I'm just glad the Niners are out being a Dallas fan. :Tongue: 

/rant Cowboys need a new owner!Make the playoffs every year because of the weak division they play in and get knocked out quickly!Bleh

----------


## DanielBlueSky

> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<u><a href="https://anxietyspace.com/forums/member.php?u=10077" target="_blank">CeltAngel</a></u>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> = I can't believe there is another Cardiac Cats fan here!
> 
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEY!  
> 
> Boomer Esiason even mention Mount Lookout Tavern several times lol.  He was the quarterback the last time they went to the Super Bowl.  I still have the VHS tape from that fateful weekend in January 1989.  It's a bittersweet memory because my mother's mental illness had just landed her in the hospital that previous Christmas and she had just been out earlier in the month.  I was in the eighth grade....having just had my own first panic attacks and struggling through algebra with a teacher I hated.  I ended up repeating Algebra the next year despite passing the class - big mistake....but then there would have been Geometry.   I have a degree in Computer Science and, to this day, still do not understand how to do a geometric proof.
> 
> There was a longtime anchor in Dayton that did the Ickey Shuffle live on-air since the Bengals won.  She has worked at the station since 1981 and is getting to go to the game - she also grew up here so it's only fitting.
> ...



I recall Boomer a little bit when he played for the Jets.   The Jets might be one team that's had worse luck than the Bengals over the years.

One thing I'm not into is PFF analysis in all these insider statistics on football today.  Kinda ruins it for me.

This is quite possibly the most hilarious football rant I ever heard in my life.  The fun starts at 2:17, but the whole this is hilarious.  To put it in context the guy Joe is a huge Jets fan.  This took place at the end of the 2009 season

----------


## Ironman

> WHO DEY!!! 
> 
> Unfortunately (or fortunately?), I wasn't a fan of the Bengals yet when they last went to the Super Bowl. The first game I saw was actually the Giants v Bills Super Bowl - I remember feeling so sorry for poor Scott Norwood. I didn't really understand what I was watching, but it was all very exciting and interesting. My brother and my dad (to a lesser extent) got into American football via TV and dragged me along with them. Until then, I mostly knew soccer and rugby league as far as football went.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your experiences around that time, it sounds like it was an incredibly hard for you. Hopefully this time around the Bengals can get it right and give you some nice new memories. 
> 
> Ickey picked the result? Maybe if you guys wanna bet, you should listen to him!



He predicted 31 to 27 win for the Bengals.  It would be a touchdown for the win this time.  ::

----------


## Ironman

Who dey!!!!!!

----------

